# SPS-FORUMSTREFFEN 2010 ??? in 88356 Ostrach



## Markus (27 September 2009)

hallo zusammen,

da nun helmut und heizer ihre pflicht erfüllt haben bin ich ja langsam wieder dran... 


postet doch bitte mal eure terminvorschläge für mai/juni 2010

ich werde allerdings in der zeit april/mail/juni irgednwann 6 wochen in shanghai sein, genaue termin habe ich noch keine, danach üssen wir uns leider auch etwas richten...
der trend ist derzeit bei anfang april bis mitte mai, also wäre wohl ende mai anfang juni gut für das treffen.


----------



## Paule (27 September 2009)

Ab Anfang Juni hört sich gut an!
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 September 2009)

Hi Markus

Mir wäre mitte/ende Mai am angenehmsten.

Ich bin dabei. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 September 2009)

Hattet ihr den Termin nicht schon festgelegt ???? Mir ist eigendlich jeder Termin recht. Bis Mai reicht meine derzeitige Planung eh noch nicht....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2009)

du fährst da auch hin, LiLaStern...dann komm ich auch mit!
also "back to the roots" des SPS-Forums Treffens.

PS. Anfang juni fände ich nicht schlecht


----------



## marlob (28 September 2009)

Irgendwann muss es bei mir ja auch mal klappen und Anfang Juni fände ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2009)

Hallo, 

ich wäre für 11.06. bis 13.06.10, das wäre nämlich das erste 
Feiertags-, Muttertags-, Ferien- und Brückentagfreie Wochenende 
ab dem 01.05.2010:


----------



## Question_mark (30 September 2009)

*Termin*

Hallo,

da kann ich mich dem vorigen Post vom Gerhard nur anschliessen. 
Der Termin 11.06 bis 13.06 scheint mir auch der beste Vorschlag zu sein.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Pizza (3 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

mir wär fast jeder Termin recht. Bin da recht flexibel 
IBN kommt ja bei mir nicht in Frage.

Werd mir die Zeit aber auf alle Fälle schon mal vormerken.
Ich denk mal schon, daß ich diesmal dabei bin.


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wäre für 11.06. bis 13.06.10, das wäre nämlich das erste
> Feiertags-, Muttertags-, Ferien- und Brückentagfreie Wochenende
> ab dem 01.05.2010:


 
also dann gehen wir mal davon aus.
ich werde mitte/ende mai wieder zuhause sein.

da ich den termin ungern noch weiter nach hinten schieben möchte, weil sich sonst der ursprüngliche 6 monatszyklus zur messe zu sehr verzerrt, bin ich dafür das wir dieses we nehmen.


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2009)

was sollen wir dieses jahr aufs programm packen?

ich fände das thema antriebstechnik wäre mal ganz interessant, würde dazu jemanden von sew organisieren.

zusätzlich oder alternativ noch jemanden von siemens, zum thema soft-sps bzw. fehlersichere soft sps. (helmut war da letztens auf einem vortag, er war total begeistert.)

@helmut
könntest du den onkel von dem vortrag mal fragen ob der bereit wäre was zu machen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2009)

...ach zu spät gelesen, der Onkel ist vor 10min bei mir aus der Firma gegangen, aber ich werd ihn mal fragen....

gruß Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2009)

SEW habe ich gerade mal bei meinen Vertriebler angefragt, der kümmert sich, wenn ich mehr meiß gebe ich bescheid.


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> SEW habe ich gerade mal bei meinen Vertriebler angefragt, der kümmert sich, wenn ich mehr meiß gebe ich bescheid.


 
um sew kann ich mich kümmern, bzw. habe ich schon...

nur den kontakt zu dem siemens mann soltest du herstellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> um sew kann ich mich kümmern, bzw. habe ich schon...
> 
> nur den kontakt zu dem siemens mann soltest du herstellen.


 

schon getan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2009)

@Markus, ach ja...im Chat haben wir beschlossen das AC/DC kommen soll,
aber das must du organisieren.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f1cwycSWq0


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Markus, ach ja...im Chat haben wir beschlossen das AC/DC kommen soll,
> aber das must du organisieren.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f1cwycSWq0



gut, ich treff angus morgen abend eh am stammtisch, ich frag ihn mal.
hängt aber vermutlich starke davon ab was der arzt sagt...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2009)

Markus... wollen wir uns unsere Transportbausteine um die Ohren hauen ??? Wir können ja ein Wettinbetriebnehmen veranstalten


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Markus... wollen wir uns unsere Transportbausteine um die Ohren hauen ??? Wir können ja ein Wettinbetriebnehmen veranstalten



*ROFL*
gerne, aber sei gewarnt... die MACHT aus dem süden hat nicht geschlafen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> gerne, aber sei gewarnt... die MACHT aus dem süden hat nicht geschlafen...




naja...... aufholen und überholen sind 2 paar Schuhe *ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre dafür, dass endlich R2D2 (oder wie der Robbie auch heißt) seinen Dienst aufnimmt und für Nachschub in den Gläsern sorgt. 
Macht doch hier ein Wettinbetriebnehmen :-D:-D. 
Wir sorgen dann dafür, dass wieder ausreichend leere Gläser zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> was sollen wir dieses jahr aufs programm packen?



Hallo, 

vielleicht


Design und Aufbau von industriellen Netzen mit Ethernet
(Belden/Hirschmann) oder
Professionelle Planung und Installation von WLAN-Netzen
(Yello)
Sollen wir mal Vorschläge sammeln und dann eine Umfage machen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2009)

der Siemens "Onkel" hat intresse gezeigt und prüft es jetzt mit dem Stammhaus .


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht
> 
> ...


 

fände ich auch ne gute alternative!

allerdings sollten wir es in diesem jahr auf zwei themen reduzieren, letztes jahr war schon heftig...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen.



> Zitat von Gerhard Bäurle
> Hallo,
> 
> ich wäre für 11.06. bis 13.06.10, das wäre nämlich das erste
> ...



Das würde sogar bei mir passen...
04.06.-06.06. ist Rock am Ring. *puh*

Wir wären dann am start. 


Gruß
Timo


----------



## b1k86-DL (13 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Termin ist gut. Werde wahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei sein. Gibt es schon feste zusagen?

Gruß B1k86-DL


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (9 Dezember 2009)

Ich würde dieses Mal auch gerne vorbeischauen


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2010)

ist der termin 11.o6.2o1o - 13.o6.2o1o als bestätigt anzusehen?


----------



## saschi (29 Januar 2010)

Also jetzt 11.6 - 13.6.?


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ist der termin 11.o6.2o1o - 13.o6.2o1o als bestätigt anzusehen?


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hoffe doch da ich mir es bereits eingetragen habe. Markus wird es demnächst bestimmt offiziell machen, je früher desto besser.

Gruß B1k86


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2010)

Ja um das Datum sollte mann sich rechtzeitig kümmern, 
bei der Stimmung die zur zeit im Forum herscht, gibt es
bestimmt eine Wilde Schlägerei. Deshalb möchte ich vorher
noch rechtzeitig ins Trainingslager .


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 Januar 2010)

ja oder wir gehen davor zu American Gladiators!!!!*ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja um das Datum sollte mann sich rechtzeitig kümmern,
> bei der Stimmung die zur zeit im Forum herscht, gibt es
> bestimmt eine Wilde Schlägerei. Deshalb möchte ich vorher
> noch rechtzeitig ins Trainingslager .



Egal hauptsache AC/DC spielt.

Hast du das schon fix gemacht helmut?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Egal hauptsache AC/DC spielt.
> 
> Hast du das schon fix gemacht helmut?


 
neh ich hab da nichts gemacht, da wollte sich doch Markus 
persönlich drum kümmern. Er sagte doch das er mit Agnus
so fett kann und abends mit ihn immer ein drauf macht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Egal hauptsache AC/DC spielt.
> 
> Hast du das schon fix gemacht helmut?



Wie Agnus? AC/DC? 

War nicht mal *PUR* im Gespräch??


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2010)

ob nun AC/DC oder PUR ... die wollen sicher auch wissen, wann sie anreisen sollen...


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ist der termin 11.o6.2o1o - 13.o6.2o1o als bestätigt anzusehen?



puhhh wie die zeit vergeht....

ja! derr termin steht!


@helmut
was macht der onkel von siemens?

@gerhard
was ist mit dem wlan zeug? kannst du mich mal anrufen?
ich hätte noch einen kontakt zu schildknecht, wir haben das auf der messe mal kurz angerissen, da ging es auch um eine eigene sektion im forum zum thema drahtlose kommunikation...


ich kümmer mich um sew


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> @helmut
> was macht der onkel von siemens?


 
ich hacke montag noch mal nach





Markus schrieb:


> ich kümmer mich um sew


 
denk dran die getriebe onkels sind nicht so wichtig,
AC/DC hat höchste pirorität


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2010)

na was soll ich den noch alles machen?
und wer bitteschön kümmert sich dann in diesem jahr um koks und nutten?


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> koks



ich dachte, es wird ein *entspanntes* wochenende?! 

danke für die terminbestätigung, urlaub für zwei tägige an- und abreise wird beantragt.


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte, es wird ein entspanntes wochenende



Mit Vorträgen wird es ein *entspanntes* Wochenende. Mit Koks und Nu...en wird es ein *schönes* Wochenende 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> @gerhard
> was ist mit dem wlan zeug? kannst du mich mal anrufen?
> ich hätte noch einen kontakt zu schildknecht, wir haben das auf der messe mal kurz angerissen, da ging es auch um eine eigene sektion im forum zum thema drahtlose kommunikation...



Hallo,

Schildknecht ist sicher auch interessant, die Unterlagen von Yello 
NetCom habe ich Dir gemailt. Ich probieren später nochmal einen 
Anruf.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (2 Februar 2010)

*AC/DC spielt woanders*



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Egal hauptsache AC/DC spielt.
> 
> Hast du das schon fix gemacht helmut?




Schade, jetzt waren wir leider zu spät :sad:

AC/DC ist an diesem WE schon ausgebucht :sm9: 

http://www.swr.de/swr1/bw/special/termine/-/id=446390/nid=446390/did=5745164/7jd9se/index.html

Wir könnten höchstens mal fragen, ob sie am 11. noch Lust haben, 
bei uns vorbeizukommen, sie sind ja quasi in der Gegend


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> ...
> Wir könnten höchstens mal fragen, ob sie am 11. noch Lust haben,
> bei uns vorbeizukommen, sie sind ja quasi in der Gegend



Hallo,

da AC/DC-Herren nur am 13. selbst spielen, müsste der 12. schon machbar sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2010)

Wie hat der Markus da wieder gepennt...?
Nutzt nichts das treffen muß ausfallen ohne
AC/DC macht das ganze doch keinen sinn, da
helfen nicht mal Drogen usw. :sad:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (2 Februar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da AC/DC-Herren nur am 13. selbst spielen, müsste der 12. schon machbar sein.



Hast recht, Gerhard, hatte ich überlesen 

Damit auch Helmut teilnimmt, sollten wir uns schleunigst um den 12. kümmern,
Sa ist natürlich noch viel cooler als Fr 

Könnte nur ein wenig teuer werden, wenn eine Eintrittskarte auf den Cannstatter 
Wasen schon 109,90 € kostet... :?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2010)

wie jetzt Eintrittskarten, das ist doch eine Ehre
auf den SPS-Forumstreffen zu spielen, ich glaube
nicht das AC/DC dafür Gage will. Aber für Getränke,
für die Musiker muß natürlich gesorgt werden :sm19:


----------



## waldy (2 Februar 2010)

Hi,
keine Angst, ich komme nicht.

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> Frage des Tages - muss ich mich vielleicht auch bei euch erscheinen?
> Dann kann ich mich gut mit 4L uns unterhalten wegen Lehrgang Teil 2  .
> Ich muss noch viel lernen.
> ...



ich nicht reden mit dir über lehrgang teil 2, du machen erstmal teil 1 fertig richtig.


----------



## waldy (2 Februar 2010)

Hi 4L, 
Danke dir für die Antwort,
das ist OK.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2010)

@waldy, 
jetzt versau nicht auch noch diesen Thread, 
es nervt langsam, diese Endlosschleife.


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2010)

also, von sew gabs heute die rückmeldung.
wir haben ein breiten thembereich zusammengestellt um sowohl alten hasen und neulingen was bieten zu können.
auch für die alten hasen sollte die grundlagen zur antriebstechnik mal wieder eine gesunde auffrischugn bieten...



> Guten Morgen Herr Uhl,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Einladung.
> Herr Rentz hat zugesagt, so dass wir am Samstag, den 12.06.2010 zu Ihnen
> ...


 



> *Sollten Sie noch Anregungen / Wünsche haben, so nennen Sie mir diese bitte.*


 
diese frage gebe ich an euch weiter, wenn jemand was wissen will bitte melden.

für alle die noch bie bei einem treffen bei mir dabei waren:
die vortragsrunde am samstag ist recht locker aufgebaut, zwischenfragen und abschliessende diskussionen gibt es immer und sind auch erwünscht.


herr schildknecht von www.schildknecht.info hat mir ebenfalls zugesagt einen vortrag zum thema wireless im industriellen umfeld bzw. in der automatisierung zu halten. (genauers folgt)
auch hier gilt, wenn ihr bestimmte schwerpunkte habt die euch interessieren, dann lasst es mich wissen.

von siemens warten wir noch auf die rückmeldung, wir haben um einen referenten zum thema panel-pcs, softsps bzw fehlersichere soft-sps angefragt.


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2010)

hier der themenvorschlag von schildknecht:



> Hallo Herr Uhl,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Angebot, gerne halten ich einen Vortrag/Tutorial zum Thema "wireless automation"
> 
> ...


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2010)

bei 2x 2 bis 2,5 h, da werden das mit pausen und dikussionen ganz schnell 8h... eventuell macht es sinn die siemens fraktion auf das nächste jahr zu verschieben...

also mir ist das egal, aber erfahrugnsgemäß macht es keinen sinn vor 10:00 anzufangen weil das bier am freitag beim kennenlernen doch ganz gut schmeckt...

und länger wie 8 stunden, da ist auch irgendwann die aufnahmefähigkeit am ende...

was meint ihr? sollen wir den siemens absagen oder kriegen wir den noch unter, ggf. gehen die vorträge ahlt dann bis 19:00 oder länger...

also von mir aus gerne, aber die 3 stück im letzten jahr waren schon hart...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> .....diese frage gebe ich an euch weiter, wenn jemand was wissen will bitte melden.


 

Vielleicht eine kleine Abhandlung zum Thema Einpositionierung mit Movitrac


und ich denke 2 Vorträge am Samstag sind genug. Wir wollen ja auch am Samstag noch ein Bierchen trinken und während der Vorträge finde ich das etwas unhöflich. Und ausserdem bekomme ich es ab 1 Uhr nicht mehr bezahlt !!!!!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> bei 2x 2 bis 2,5 h, da werden das mit pausen und dikussionen ganz schnell 8h... eventuell macht es sinn die siemens fraktion auf das nächste jahr zu verschieben...
> 
> also mir ist das egal, aber erfahrugnsgemäß macht es keinen sinn vor 10:00 anzufangen weil das bier am freitag beim kennenlernen doch ganz gut schmeckt...
> 
> und länger wie 8 stunden, da ist auch irgendwann die aufnahmefähigkeit am ende...



Hallo,

zwei solcher großer Vorträge reichen, einer vor der Mittagspause 
und einer danach, dann ist es mindestens 16:00 Uhr, lieber noch 
ein paar Kurzvorträge (wie wir das schon hatten).


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja auch am Samstag noch ein Bierchen trinken und während der Vorträge finde ich das etwas unhöflich. Und ausserdem bekomme ich es ab 1 Uhr nicht mehr bezahlt !!!!!!!


Du bekommst Geld fürs Biertrinken :?:


----------



## Paule (6 Februar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja auch am Samstag noch ein Bierchen trinken und während der Vorträge finde ich das etwas unhöflich.


Du darfst halt nur nicht die ganze Zeit *"Prost ihr Säcke"* reinbrüllen.


----------



## Eliza (7 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> na was soll ich den noch alles machen?
> und wer bitteschön kümmert sich dann in diesem jahr um koks und nutten?



kannst du mir der gleichberechtigung halber nen callboy organisieren oder wollen wir das im frühjahr in shanghai ausdiskutieren? 
Schlage dazu das paulaner in pudong vor.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Februar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Du bekommst Geld fürs Biertrinken :?:




Du etwa nicht ??? Red mit deinem Chef !!!!!!


----------



## Markus (26 März 2010)

also die sache äuft an...

- termin steht: 11.06 - 13.06 2010
- die sache wird dieses jahr moduar aufgebaut (nur den samstag, optional eine oder beide übernachtungen)
- ausführlicher fyer fogt demnächst.

es gibt einen dritten programmpunkt, rainer hönle wird die neuen funktionen ag-link vorstellen - war ein persönlicher wusnch von mir!

also das formular und die detail folgen demnächst.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 März 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> also die sache äuft an...
> 
> - termin steht: 04.06 - 06.06 2010
> - die sache wird dieses jahr moduar aufgebaut (nur den samstag, optional eine oder beide übernachtungen)
> ...


jetzt erinnere ich mich an eine Signatur, in der drinstand: "Man muß sparn wo mn knn!" (Quelle: afk)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 März 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> - termin steht: 04.06 - 06.06 2010



Ist es nicht mehr 11.06. - 13.06.2010 ? 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=221039&postcount=10


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 März 2010)

Hi Markus!

Ich ging auch von 11.06.-13.06. aus... :???:
Am 04.06.-06.06. Kann ich nicht, da bin ich bei RaR. :twisted:
Ich hoffe ja noch, dass du dich mit dem Datum nur vertan hast... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 März 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> puhhh wie die zeit vergeht....
> 
> ja! derr termin steht!
> 
> ...



Hab nochmal nachgelesen... 


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (26 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ist es nicht mehr 11.06. - 13.06.2010 ?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=221039&postcount=10



sorry mein fehler... 

es ist natürlich der 11.6 - 13.6


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 März 2010)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass der Termin bleibt. Denn das Wochenende davor ist bei mir auch bereits belegt.


----------



## Snape (27 März 2010)

Gibt's da auch 'ne Kinderbetreuung? ;-)


----------



## maweri (27 März 2010)

Werde diesmal wohl auch dabei sein.
Da es mein letztes Urlaubswochenende ist, kann auch keine IBN dazwischen kommen.
Muß nur noch die Freigabe von der Chefin einholen.


----------



## Mike369 (28 März 2010)

Waldy du kommst damit ma das endlich mal fertig kriegen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 März 2010)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Waldy du kommst damit ma das endlich mal fertig kriegen



Immer schön vorsichtig, wegen solcher Vorschläge kann man als
User gesperrt werden oder wird auf der Veranstaltung geteert und
gefedert.


----------



## Markus (28 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass endlich R2D2 (oder wie der Robbie auch heißt) seinen Dienst aufnimmt und für Nachschub in den Gläsern sorgt.
> Macht doch hier ein Wettinbetriebnehmen :-D:-D.
> Wir sorgen dann dafür, dass wieder ausreichend leere Gläser zur Verfügung stehen


 

zur info, das ding wird gerad in betrieb genommen.
wir brauchen den an der gewerbeschau hier in otrach...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 März 2010)

Und das mit dem Bierzapfen klappt dann bis zum Forumstreffen?


----------



## Markus (28 März 2010)

ja, bi dahin auf jeden fall, gewerbeschau ist ende april...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 März 2010)

Und wie machst Du die Glas-Voll-Erkennung?


----------



## Mike369 (28 März 2010)

Das risiko geh ich gern ein Helmuth solange Waldy endlich mal fertig wird mit dem zeug wenn ich s in 2 wochen geschafft hab 1-2 zu machen und noch serv 1-2 und menen techniker dann werd ich s ihm auch noch zeigen...*Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*  Wenn er s net annimmt oder net an zeitplan hält dann hat er pech aber ich helf dem und basta ---
so jetze könnt ihr mich federn usw.. xD*ROFL*


----------



## Mike369 (28 März 2010)

R2D2 Sensor in den Greifarm und dann schenken bis voll...aber besser große gläßer net das wegen störung was daneben geht -.-


----------



## waldy (28 März 2010)

Hi,
wenn ich habe Zeit - ich würde auch gerne vorbei kommen und ein Fass Bier mit bringen. Tasse habe ich schon  .

gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (28 März 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich habe Zeit - ich würde auch gerne vorbei kommen und ein Fass Bier mit bringen. Tasse habe ich schon  .
> 
> gruß waldy


Sag jetzt nicht Dein Terminkalender ist so voll das Du nicht kommen kannst.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2010)

Snape schrieb:


> Gibt's da auch 'ne Kinderbetreuung? ;-)





waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich habe Zeit - ich würde auch gerne vorbei kommen und ein Fass Bier mit bringen. Tasse habe ich schon  .



Übernimmst Du dann die Kinderbetreuung?


----------



## waldy (28 März 2010)

*hi*



na ja


----------



## walker (11 Mai 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den freien Plätzen aus ? Sind noch welche Verfügbar ?


----------



## b1k86-DL (31 Mai 2010)

Hy Markus,

besteht die Möglichkeit, die Weltmeisterschafts-Spiele irgendwo zu sehen? 

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Mai 2010)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> besteht die Möglichkeit, die Weltmeisterschafts-Spiele irgendwo zu sehen?
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

_irgendwo_ sicher, aber das Forum-Treffen wollten wir doch zur 
WM-freien Zone erklären, oder?


----------



## b1k86-DL (31 Mai 2010)

:shock: ich hoffe doch nicht.....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Mai 2010)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> :shock: ich hoffe doch nicht.....



... Du wirst doch nicht etwa die schönen Vorträge am Samstag mit
Korea gegen Griechenland unterbrechen wollen ...


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch durch und durch Fussball-Fan. Aber da Deutschland erst am
Sonntag abend spielt können wir auf dem Forumstreffen gerne auf Fussball gucken verzichten.


----------



## b1k86-DL (31 Mai 2010)

ich meinte Freitag Abend....20.30 Uhr. Samstag ist mir egal, ich meinte in der "freien Zeit" wenn* keine* Vorträge sind ob da die Möglichkeit besteht.

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Mai 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich bin auch durch und durch Fussball-Fan. Aber da Deutschland erst am
> Sonntag abend spielt können wir auf dem Forumstreffen gerne auf Fussball gucken verzichten.



Genau, wer es mit dem Freibier nicht übertreibt, der schafft es 
bis dahin wieder nach Hause.


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Genau, wer es mit dem Freibier nicht übertreibt, der schafft es
> bis dahin wieder nach Hause.


Dann könnte ich ein Problem bekommen :sm24:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Mai 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich ein Problem bekommen :sm24:



marlob, Du must doch ohnehin die _Niederlande_ gucken, und die spielen 
glücklicherweise einen Tag später *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> marlob, Du must doch ohnehin die _Niederlande_ gucken, und die spielen
> glücklicherweise einen Tag später *ROFL*


Das darf ich auf keinen Fall verpassen. Die haben ja nur 3 Spiele*ROFL*


----------

